# '98 240sx s14 A/C Problems



## cram (Apr 5, 2005)

Trying to figure out why my A/C blower fan does blow.Compressor is working.Is there a fuse for it somewhere?Is the fan motor bad?Or is the switch that use to adjust the fan speed?Are there any fuses besides the ones in the fuse block under the hood.Any Ideas?


----------



## $carface (Apr 5, 2005)

did you check if the fan belts are not broken?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cram said:


> Trying to figure out why my A/C blower fan does blow.Compressor is working.Is there a fuse for it somewhere?Is the fan motor bad?Or is the switch that use to adjust the fan speed?Are there any fuses besides the ones in the fuse block under the hood.Any Ideas?


There are two basic fuse blocks in the car; one in the engine compartment next to the battery and the other one behind the driver's side kick panel.


----------

